# How do I use polyclar?



## BeginnerMark (Sep 29, 2015)

Can someone help me? How do I add polyclar to my red wine? And how soon do I rack it? 
Thanks


----------



## grapeman (Sep 29, 2015)

Follow the directions for its use. It will give you the proper amounts and timing specs. Look up the directio and use sheet. Sometimes the package label is too small for all the directions. I haven't used it in a while so I don't remember specifics, but the website has directions. Google it.


----------



## BeginnerMark (Sep 29, 2015)

Tried googling it... The directions weren't specific and the label didn't specify any directions all it said is .75 of a tsp per 5 gallons in wine... No time specs or mixing method


----------



## grapeman (Sep 29, 2015)

Here is one place that gives a bit of information http://www.morebeer.com/products/polyclar-vt-pvpp-1-oz.html


----------



## BeginnerMark (Sep 29, 2015)

So you think it would be OK to put 5 tsp in a 5 gallon batch tonight and rack and bottle on Saturday? According to that Info? I just want to make sure it all settles on the bottom when I rack it and bottle Saturday.


----------



## BeginnerMark (Sep 29, 2015)

I don't really have a filter but my auto siphon has an anti sediment tip but idk if it will filter the polyclar out because I have a fine powder form.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 29, 2015)

Do you have a hot date on Saturday? What is your hurry to rack again and bottle......


----------



## BeginnerMark (Sep 29, 2015)

Haha maybe! No because I think its pretty clear already but I think the 4 days with polyclar would be enough for it to be crystal clear  what do u think?


----------



## cmason1957 (Sep 29, 2015)

It doesn't much matter what I do to a wine, I always wait a week or two after doing it before I do something else.


----------



## BeginnerMark (Sep 29, 2015)

@CMason so you think I should put the polyclar and then wait a week or two before bottling? I'm confused


----------



## cmason1957 (Sep 30, 2015)

BeginnerMark said:


> @CMason so you think I should put the polyclar and then wait a week or two before bottling? I'm confused



No opinion on polyclar, never used it. Just saying time and patience are a virtue in wine making. I always wait after every step at least a couple of weeks.


----------



## BeginnerMark (Sep 30, 2015)

Oh ok thanks CMason for the help! Anyone else have some helpful advice?


----------



## grapeman (Sep 30, 2015)

What is the purpose of adding it to the wine? It is not specifically a clearing agent. I think you would be better off without it unless you are trying to correct a fault in the wine which is really it's intended use. I have never seen it get clear after only a few days. You would do better with SuperKleer.


----------



## BeginnerMark (Sep 30, 2015)

Ok I won't use it  thanks grapeman


----------



## BeginnerMark (Sep 30, 2015)

What helps clearing? Cold or warm temp of carboy?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 30, 2015)

Usually warmer temps 70-74F


----------



## BeginnerMark (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks a lot!


----------

